# Caffeine fuelled idea for swarm prevention



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

you are 90% there

key is there are 3 components to the swarm, queen, brood/house bees, flying bees. 
In your scenario you are separating the brood/house bees and the queen from the flying bees (and the queen cell). 

yes you could do as you describe. 

You could also just remove the queen and several frames of brood with nurse bees shaken in and you'd have the same effect, except now your field bees and your house/brood will be in the old location so you need to 1 -reduce queen cells down to one or two and 2 - make space for honey. 

I do this all the time in my home apiary and when I pull the queen and two frames of brood I also add several supers of drawn comb because the now queenless bees will pack in honey like crazy. 

Best, 
-E.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Erin, you're right. Yours is a good system. I am just not up to it yet.  
Try as I may I cannot find the queen in a populous hive unless I don't need to.  
I think it will get easier when I get the confidence to use the queen catcher and marking pen. I have seen all the tips for finding the queen, but I'm just not good at it yet. Thanks for your comments. Adrian.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Good thinking Oldtimer. :thumbsup:


----------

